# Happy Birthday Scot, tellville



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 25, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 02-25-2010:

-Scot (born 1975, Age: 35)
-tellville (born 1983, Age: 27)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## KMK (Feb 25, 2010)

In honor of his birthday, I demand tellville explain the significance of his name.

In honor of his birthday, I demand Scot tell us once and for all what he is wearing under that kilt!


----------



## Berean (Feb 25, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!* ..to both of you guys!


----------



## baron (Feb 26, 2010)

Belated, Happy Birthday greeting's to you both.


----------



## Michael (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday ya'll


----------



## dudley (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Scott and tellville!


----------



## Scot (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone.



> In honor of his birthday, I demand Scot tell us once and for all what he is wearing under that kilt!



Sorry, it will remain a secret to all (except for my wife).


----------

